# Any uptodate release schedule for BL?



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Basically as topic, id love to see the most currently known schedule for releases this comming year.

Cheers
Lucian


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://black-librarium.forumgratuit.org/t3132-programme-des-publications-the-black-library-2015-uk

Praise Death Nikorps, his is the closest you'll get to a future publications list from BL any more.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, interesting, Black Legion appears to be set for September. Id expect another server crash there. 

And I look forward to reading the finale to the Gotrek and Felix series.


----------

